# Lubing with petroleum jelly/type of cube I should get



## rubiksarlen (Mar 27, 2011)

I've lubed my cube and some other puzzles to with petroleum jelly, and I've heard that they will destroy my cube. Is that true? Coz some ppl say yes, some say no. O yeah, and the petroleum jelly has been in there for two months. 

Also, what cube should I get? I have a GuHong and it ain't that good as I expected it to be.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 27, 2011)

That's because you lubed it with Vaseline.


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 27, 2011)

If it's a store-bought, leave the Vaseline in there for a month, then wash it off. Later proceed to put silcone spray in it


----------



## dabest2500 (Mar 27, 2011)

Huh?
Putting vaseline in a storebought for a month makes it BETTER?
I always thought vaseline was bad for cubes.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 27, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> I've lubed my cube and some other puzzles to with petroleum jelly, and I've heard that they will destroy my cube. Is that true? Coz some ppl say yes, some say no. O yeah, and the petroleum jelly has been in there for two months.
> 
> Also, what cube should I get? I have a GuHong and it ain't that good as I expected it to be.



Get the ultimate lubix guhong and then stop worrying about cubes.


----------



## Logan (Mar 27, 2011)

dabest2500 said:


> Huh?
> Putting vaseline in a storebought for a month makes it BETTER?
> I always thought vaseline was bad for cubes.


 
It eats away at the plastic. Storeboughts are tight, and have plenty of plastic to lose. Putting vaseline in one for a few months, then throughly cleaning out would greatly improve it.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 27, 2011)

Guhongs should only be lubed with lubix.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 27, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Guhongs should only be lubed with lubix.


 
Maru Lube and Jigaloo works wonders too.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 27, 2011)

or shock oil, anything with a reasonable viscosity


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 27, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend any type of silicone spray anymore, because pretty much all of them contains solvents that dissolve ABS (i.e. Acetone in CRC).


----------



## Coke (Mar 27, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> I've lubed my cube and some other puzzles to with petroleum jelly, and I've heard that they will destroy my cube. Is that true? Coz some ppl say yes, some say no. O yeah, and the petroleum jelly has been in there for two months.
> 
> Also, what cube should I get? I have a GuHong and it ain't that good as I expected it to be.



You're GuHong is probably crappy because you put petroleum jelly in it. Don't ever use vaseline (petroleum jelly) in good cubes, ESPECIALLY the GuHong. My GuHong is amazing, super fast, and can corner cut 45 degrees. If you are going to lube your GuHong, use silicone, especially lubix lube. It makes the GuHong AMAZING, and makes it one of the best cubes out there.


----------



## gundamslicer (Mar 28, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> I wouldn't recommend any type of silicone spray anymore, because pretty much all of them contains solvents that dissolve ABS (i.e. Acetone in CRC).


 

I read on twisty puzzles the acetone evaporates throughout the air


----------



## Nestor (Mar 28, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> I read on twisty puzzles the acetone evaporates throughout the air


 
If you spray from a distance at dissasembled pieces it is safe. Spray inside your cube trough a piece hole and it can glue your pieces together or damage your puzzle if done improperly.


----------



## CubeLTD (Mar 28, 2011)

To be honest,I still doubt if Vaseline dissolve plastic.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 28, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> To be honest,I still doubt if Vaseline dissolve plastic.


 
I bet it's slower than acetone does.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 28, 2011)

ummm.... this is my guhong i lubed it with. is it ok?


----------



## E3cubestore (Mar 28, 2011)

Probably Ok, I've bought chex cubes off eBay that have been loaded with that stuff for like atleast 10 years, and they did not suffer major detrimental effects.
However, you should unassemble it and clean it out really well and lube it with something else, like Lubix or silicone.


----------

